# Hand Wash too thick! we are using SLES and Betaine, we want it too be liquid any suggestions?



## samadghulam (Jul 1, 2020)

we are a small family business, we want to create a simple Hand Wash, but our hand wash is getting too thick, we need help


----------



## Megan (Jul 1, 2020)

Is it your fragrance making it thick? Are you using salt?


----------



## samadghulam (Jul 1, 2020)

no we are not using any Salt, it was already quite thick before adding fragrance! is it possible that it has to do something with how you mix all the ingredients ?


----------



## Megan (Jul 1, 2020)

I mean, not knowing your other ingredients, it's hard to say. What percentage water are you using?


----------



## samadghulam (Jul 1, 2020)

Water                                    55.19


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 1, 2020)

We need the WHOLE formulation -- ALL ingredients. If you can't share that information, we aren't going to be able to help.


----------



## samadghulam (Jul 1, 2020)

Water 55.19
SLES 30.00
Cocamidopropyl betaine 8.00
Decyl glucoside 4.00
Glycerin 1.50
Tetrasodium EDTA 0.10
Aloe leaf juice 0.15
Sodium benzoate 0.50
Potassium sorbate 0.20
Benzalkonium chloride 0.26


----------



## lsg (Jul 1, 2020)

The coco betaine will slightly thicken the formula.  Try 60% water and a lower percentage of surfactants.


----------



## Megan (Jul 2, 2020)

Are you using SLES as a powder or liquid? (I initially assumed liquid, but even as a liquid, this percentage is quite high. I would balance it out a bit more with the decyl glucoside to make the formula more gentle...I understand this may be cost prohibitive)
Essentially you should be able to thin out your current formula with water until it reaches your desired consistency, and then you can test the lather. 

Have you taken the pH of your final solution to ensure that the preservatives you've used will be effective in this formulation?

I would recommend signing up for a free account with UL prospector, they have a lot of good formulations. Also, sites like make your own, etc have a lot of good starter formulations. 

Here's one I found from PG (#4 seems to be a polyglucoside)


----------



## Jor224 (Jul 18, 2020)

I made soap using synthetic materials as well like SLES. 
If you're confused on making a new formula for thinner liquid, just add water and stir until it reach desired consistency. Then adjust your previous formula with additional water.


----------

